# Beauty Blender Dupe!



## Dreamergirl3 (May 30, 2008)

Hey all! If you're like me then you've been wanting a Beauty Blender sponge and BADLY but never obtained one since, well, 20USD is a lot of money for an egg shaped sponge, I've got great news! 

I was at Target today and saw one by Sonia Kashuk that is really similar! And it's only 9.99! I plan on getting one in a few days, but until then I thought I'd share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





for reference here is the beauty blender:





and Sonia Kashuks version:


----------



## Honey xOo (Oct 26, 2009)

*Is anyone currently using this? How is it?*


----------



## xKiKix (Oct 26, 2009)

i have both actually, even though the beauty blender is much more expensive than the sonia kushuk it's actually made of better quality and it seems to place my foundation on better. plus the sonia kushuk feels like it'll break apart whenever i clean it.


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 27, 2009)

I haven't tried the BB, as I don't use sponges for my makeup enough to justify shelling out $20. But, I did cave in to the SK one, and I really really like it. I like that it has those grooves or whatever, so there's a lot of different angles to use however. And I feel that my makeup looks great when I use it. Like I said, I've not tried the BB so I have nothing to compare it to, but I do feel it's worth $10.


----------



## beby24 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have the sk but have not even opened, it,  I am so inlove with my bb that I just can't stop using them.  I got the double pack that came with the cleaning solution.  Its worth it, I love the way the foundation looks on people and myself.  I recommend it to everyone.  My foundation brush has not been used in a long time.


----------



## naijapretty (Oct 29, 2009)

You can actually get the BB for cheaper if you buy it from a pro store. 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/b...sponge-108791/

You can try Frends, and some other places online.


----------



## nattyngeorge (Oct 30, 2009)

I bought the SK and was a little disappointed. I thought it was going to amazing.. but for a full face application of makeup it didn't work well for me. I like it as a blending sponge on areas of my face where makeup tends to cake.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Dec 7, 2009)

I've had the SK version for months now I really like how it applies my foundation. I get an even, natural-looking application. However, recently after a period of time of not using the sponge, I touched the tip of it and it was hard. I tried to soften it with water and that didn't help and then the tip crumbled so I pulled away all of the hard part thinking that would resolve the issue but it didn't. It continued to crumble so I chucked it and went out and bought another today. I'm going to get a BB soon.


----------

